# 3 Prong Digger vs. What you use?



## swizzle (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok for those out there that are against the use or prefer a different tool then ye ol' triple prong, this post is for you. I'm looking for alterative digging tools and want to see what you use and why you use them. I noticed lately that digging with my three prong over time fatigues my forearm to the point of numbness when I first wake up in the morning. My muscles get really stiff and using my hand after 2 or 3 days of digging can sometimes be painful. I don't do a lot of digging per say. It varies anywhere between 4 to 10 hours per dig. I want to have a long run as a bottle digger and hate to start damaging my body so early in my life. Any helpful suggestions would be great. Swiz


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 18, 2011)

Guess you better buy a bobcat...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 18, 2011)

Swiz, you should use a set of different tools, that way you vary the muscle usage. Add a couple different shapes to your kit.. a pokey thingy, a spadey jobber, ..a clam shell.. whatever.. and pay attention to your physical efforts as you dig.. the excitement of what could pop out of the hole next can be very distracting!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Guess you better buy a bobcat...


 
 A bobcat or a bobdog the bobdog is cheeper to run, a few bisects and he will dig to china for you Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2011)

But seriously I just deal with it------------ then again im old[]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm only 3 dozen. []

 Can anyone post a link to the paddle thingy that you dig with? And where do you get a clam shell besides the supermarket? I already have a single prong that I use once in a while and I'm working on stopping more often to clip and saw roots instead of trying to rip them out. I have the pokie thing to but never considered using it for bottle diggin'. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2011)

I use the "snake tongue"its a single prone weed/dandelion puller.I use that to get the bottle out.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 18, 2011)

I use the Chef of the Future.. it can also core a apple..


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Swizz,

 Great question.

 I like this "weeding finger" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I also like a small bladed Warren Hoe with the handle cut down to about 2 ft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I ever get back into a nice fluffy ash layer, I use an el cheapo barbecue fork with the tines bent over.

 Good luck.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I use the Chef of the Future.. it can also core a apple..


 

 LOL


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 19, 2011)

Swiz!-----I have  2  potato rakes i use----Joe and Tom  say the large 1 is off a 3 point rake from a tractor []------i use it to get the job started[]--------the smaller 1 i cut the handle down----and put a snow shovel handle on it-----that way i can kneel and use the handle to pull the dirt[]-----very effective tool.- easy on the arms. And just right for and Old Fert!![8D].


----------



## swizzle (Jun 19, 2011)

Some nice ideas guys. The head has been popping off of my other three prong digger. Maybe I should consider a longer handle with the snow shovel handle on the end. I could always remove the snow shovel handle if I don't like it. My biggest problem, which is tough to stop when your focused, is trying to pull tree roots and rusty metal that's still deeply buried. That's when I really put the old death grip on the digger and pull hard. I've been trying to stop more often and really use the clip and cut a bit more and try using both hands instead of the digger to pull out the rusty stuff. Most times I stop before a vein pops and dig the metal out more or at least wiggle it back and forth for a bit to loosen it up. I'd still like to see a pic of the paddle or at least a home made one. I love my 3 prong better then all my other digging tools but I'm always open for other suggestions. Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2011)

a piece of dry bamboo makes a good probe/digger. It can be sharpened as needed and wont scratch glass. I carve a crosshatch pattern on the handle to give a better grip. Light weight. Doesnt cost anything so no big deal if you leave it in the hole. I planted a bamboo grove a few years ago and now have the plant of a 1000 uses. Still no pandas showing up...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 19, 2011)

Personally I have a 3 pronged cultivator, but I want something different.  Does yours have a 3-4 foot long handle?  I also use a shovel to scoop away all the dug material.  It can be hard if you're digging a shallow dump, but shovels make deep dumps and slopes a lot easier.  Also, bring something to sit or kneel on (like hard foam).  A switch from a 3 to 4 pronged cultivator (aka potato rake) will also give you a bigger bang for each swipe.  It never hurts to dull the tips of those things either.  Better that than impaling a bottle!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine I believe is 21 inches overall. The tines have been dulled by use over the past 4 or 5 years. I've only broke one bottle with it so far and that was a demonstration to my son as too why you don't stab at the bank wildly with your digger. The dump I'm digging can vary from 1 to 10 feet. Usually when I'm diggin' in the deep end the roots aren't much of an issue. But the rusty junk is. When you hit the edge of some sheet metal that turns out to be part of a milk can, car fender, or 250 gallon oil tank it tends to be tough to pull out. I usually go with the bend and fold one million and 3 times to break it off one piece at a time. Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2011)

> Mine I believe is 21 inches overall.


 []


----------



## rockbot (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I usually go with the bend and fold one million and 3 times to break it off one piece at a time. Swiz


 
 Yeah I've done that myself![]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I have good Jeans in my Family. I'm short too. Some people call me Tripod. [][][]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I do not ever use 1 prong, 3, prong, 4 prong, or "tater" rakes to dig antique bottles. Once you scratch a $5,000 bottle you will find out how bad those things are. not to mention the wear and tear on your hand and forearm. Amateur tools for amateur fools, plain and simple. Sorry to be blunt folks, but over 50 yrs of diggin' and having excavated my share of 5 figure bottles gives me credence. Use tools like these and you can't go wrong. A diggin' tool is no more than an extension of your arm and ALWAYS gloved hands. Anyone who digs with bare hands is asking for removed digits from infection, not just scars from broken glass and sharp metal frags. Never, I repeat, never touch a bottle with a digging tool. Always dig over, under and around your target to remove it from it's 100+ year resting place. Patience is the key, not rama-dama thrash the glass. I cringe every time I see a vid where every other twist of a prong tool goes "skreek" as it rubs on a bottle. Just my .03 and biased opinion, nothing more.[]


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have to agree with Mike(Caldigr2). I have two out of the three tools he posted and they can't be beat for effectiveness.
 I just watched the video that Justin posted and cringed when I heard the screeeetch of his prong hitting that hutch.

 Doug


----------



## swizzle (Jun 21, 2011)

Where do you find those and how easy is it to flip an egg at 4 feet away. [] Like I said I'm always looking for alternative tools. The best bottle I've dug so far is only worth $300-$500 so I can't imagine changing gears to all plastic utensils just yet. Maybe in a privy digging situation. Those paddles do look interesting though. I'd like to give one a try. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's a lady who is serious about her trowel!  http://www.archaeology.org/0707/trenches/trowel.html


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Where do you find those and how easy is it to flip an egg at 4 feet away. [] Like I said I'm always looking for alternative tools. The best bottle I've dug so far is only worth $300-$500 so I can't imagine changing gears to all plastic utensils just yet. Maybe in a privy digging situation. Those paddles do look interesting though. I'd like to give one a try. Swiz


 
 Yeah, how do you use those paddles?  I use a three pronged scratcher.  I will use whatever is available.  I prefer the ones with the short handle.  I just take a lot of breaks.  I think I'll have Joe cut off the long handled trowel we have, to make it shorter.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Here's a lady who is serious about her trowel!Â  http://www.archaeology.org/0707/trenches/trowel.html


 
 When it comes down to it, those are probably the "best" tools to use. But also the slowest...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a couple of trowels and have made use of them in tight situations. The spades are still the best and easiest to use in most privies and dump sites.
 Check out www.oldwestbottles.com/cooltools. Great site and excellent quality tools for bottle diggers.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2011)

I just bought a small hand shovel at BIG LOTs for 8 bucks! It will probably only last 2 pits [8D]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a SMALL shovel called a "Grizzly". Not my favorite tool, but it has it's uses. The old blue handled asparagus fork is over 40 yrs old; my newer ones look like spoons they are so worn down from usage. They are used for arrow point hunting, too. Easy flip of rocks for ID. No bending over unnecessarily.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Guess you better buy a bobcat...


 
 I took your advice but went a hair bigger [8D]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCR6vV-estQ


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Mike,
 Your link didn't work so I took the liberty of re-posting it for all those who are interested in the paddles that Lou makes. They are a great digging helper.

 Here's the link: 
 http://www.oldwestbottles.com/Cool_Tools.php

 Doug


----------



## swizzle (Jun 21, 2011)

I may have to see about getting me a 36" when they become available again. Seem to be pretty reasonable priced too. Thanx for posting the link. Swiz


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 22, 2011)

Shameless plug for Lou at old west bottles, I just upgraded my existing gear with three new probes from Lou and they are hands down the best I've owned!  Also hella nice folks who worked with me on the order...

 Personally I enjoy three prongers... I get a special One from true value that comes with a long handle, that I cut down to about 12 inches.  The ones from true value are the only ones that have never broke on me and I've only had to replace them when I loose them or wear them down...   They are the best for ash dumps... But you do have to be careful about scratching glass!  It happens though... I've been wanting to try a paddle...


----------



## sem_yeto (Aug 17, 2011)

Those paddles from Lou are great for movin dirt.  Yes, I said DIRT.  Do not use those in the layer. I've been digging many yrs and have never seen so many freshly damaged bottles as the result of guys using this tool in the layer.  It defeats the whole purpose of bottle digging to freshly thrash the goods.
 Some sound advise from someone who's been there and seen it.


----------



## maxbitters (Aug 17, 2011)

Those paddles are hands down the best thing I've found in 40 plus year of digging but they can also be death on bottles for the in experienced who aren't careful. I'm sold out of the three footers right now but should have more available shortly. We also manufacture from all new materials one of the finest and easiest to use probes available, just ask anyone who owns one.[/align]Lou[/align]www.oldwestbottles.com[/align]


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 17, 2011)

When the handle on my three prong broke I bought another new one and then one of the prongs broke off so I bought another new one and the handle went on that one to. I decided to go out and get one of these diggers.


----------



## LC (Aug 17, 2011)

I always used a four prong potato digger with the handle cut short , never once broke a bottle while using it .


----------

